# My interpretation about "You won't care"



## M3Dreamboy (Apr 8, 2017)

When Elon tweeted "You won't care" when someone raised concerns about missing HUD and the need to have the speed in front of the driver, my interpretation is the following:

-Model 3 will always ensure that driver is aware of the maximum allowed speed by limiting the speed, sounds when speeding etc..
-Sources of speed limits are both cameras and cloud (needed to automatically reduce speed early enough to allow smooth drive avoiding too much regen)
-Maybe even the full level 4/5 auto driving option is included in the base price. This would clearly be the big surprise everybody would love to see and would reason the "You won't care"

Would love to hear your thoughts on this,
Love your M3 work, Trev.

Martin (M3RH)


----------



## RickDeckard (Apr 7, 2017)

Hi, interesting take. For me having the car indicate that I'm driving above the speed limit (or a small selected value above it ) and/or having a feature to limit the top speed to a value that changes according to current detected speed limit 
(or a small selected value above it ) like a smarter cruise control (that can be deactivated quickly) would be nice.

I'm curious to see the steering interface (hoping it contains tactile buttons that can be used without looking at them) and wonder if the space ship reference would contain an element that would provide an alternate solution to a HUD?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

the speedometer is about more than just if you are over the speed limit though. like going thru a neighborhood with posted 40MPH speed limit, but 20MPH if kids are visible. There is a certain level of driver discretion that has to happen, and knowing what your actual speed is, even if under the limit, is important.
Same goes for being on a freeway in a 75MPH zone, but approaching a reduced speed limit of 55MPH. you are not in the 55, but need to be slowing down to that speed by the time you get to the sign.
I note my speed various times durning my commute, but it's not because I'm checking to see if I'm over the speed limit., more to see if I've actually broke above 20MPH yet when going thru my normal stop and go 15 mile commute. (maybe I'm just jealous of all of you that have the chance to actually drive the posted speed limit, or above, enough to only think of the speedometer as an instrument to say you are over the limit  )

Also should add, I don't see the issue with the speed on the left of the center screen. I think people just like to have something to gripe about more than anything


----------



## Bobby Garrity (Jan 22, 2017)

I just took it to mean that you will be able to see it in the corner of the screen just fine.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Guys, though as a Hud-ite I made my peace with its absence, initially (maybe because my car probably won't be built before a year and a half after launch ... ), may I respectfully remind all you fine folk that what you normally get to see in front of you in the driver binnacle is _not just the speedometer_! Outside of interior design oddities like the Quest & the Yaris, that is...  We're talking _BMW territory_ here... 

Specifically, for instance when you have navigation, the display will always include directional arrows and other related information... in addition to what the centrally located map will show you... In the minds of the designers, there is a reason for that... It's called _safety_...

I don't expect a decent alternative at this point... and I'll live with it... yet I can assure you, if by the time I order, I can get something as an option to compensate for that, even as an aftermarket accessory, I'll definitely go for that! 
Hint to our friends at @EVANNEX...


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Guys, though as a Hud-ite I made my peace with its absence, initially (maybe because my car probably won't be built before a year and a half after launch ... ), may I respectfully remind all you fine folk that what you normally get to see in front of you in the driver binnacle is _not just the speedometer_! Outside of interior design oddities like the Quest & the Yaris, that is...  We're talking _BMW territory_ here...
> 
> Specifically, for instance when you have navigation, the display will always include directional arrows and other related information... in addition to what the centrally located map will show you... In the minds of the designers, there is a reason for that... It's called _safety_...
> 
> ...


Time for a history lesson: 
For a while, Tesla removed the time from the dash display. There was a small riot and they ended up putting it back.

While Elon has evolved past most of us, it will take many a good while to give up on the data on the dash. Even AP people are jeolous of some of the data still shown on the non-AP car dashes.


----------



## Red Sage (Dec 4, 2016)

I... don't care. Already.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I think "you won't care" because the speedometer has moved 6 inches to the right. I don't think this comment has anything to do with full self-driving as it's a fairly expensive option for a $35k base price car.


----------



## Red Sage (Dec 4, 2016)

You won't care, because it won't matter.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Red Sage said:


> You won't care, because it won't matter.


@Red Sage , that is too cybernetic for me... 
I have continued to sleep decently yet still wonder what the original comment was supposed to mean... and still will until shown...


----------



## Red Sage (Dec 4, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> @Red Sage , that is too cybernetic for me...
> I have continued to sleep decently yet still wonder what the original comment was supposed to mean... and still will until shown...


Well... Cybernetic beats Cyberdyne Inc. any day of the week. 

Don't worry. The Model ☰ is destined to be tremendously more _AWESOME_ than most can imagine.

Luke Skywalker: Well, more wealth than *you* can imagine! 
Han Solo: I don't know, I can *imagine* quite a bit.
-- _'STAR WARS Episode IV: A New Hope' (1977)_​


----------

